# [UML] Interface Implemetierung, bei externen Interfaces



## paula (5. Jan 2008)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mehrere Klassen die verschiedene Interfaces aus einer externen Library implementieren. Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie ich das im UML Klassendiagramm darstellen soll.

Muß ich dazu die InterfaceKlassen in das Klassendiagramm aufnehmen oder geht das auch irgendwie anders ohne das ich die Interfaces alle hinzufügen muss?

danke
paula


----------



## virus (5. Jan 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob das in UML so strikt definiert ist. Ich würde einfach irgendwo eine anmerkung machen weleches interfaces aus welcher externen library stammt.
Wenn aber z.B. viele klassen ein interface implementieren macht es schon sinn das interface selbs auch aufzunehmen. Somit wird es übersichtlicher. 
Das ganze hängt natürlich immer vom anwendungsfall ab.


----------



## paula (5. Jan 2008)

Es ist jeweils nur ein Klasse pro Interface.
Wie mache ich dann deutlich, dass eine Klasse ein Interface implementiert? Mit dem Lollipop?
Denn kann ich aber in den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Programmen nur hinzufügen, wenn auch die InterfaceKlasse Teil des Diagramms ist.

danke
paula


----------



## virus (5. Jan 2008)

Also ich hätte jetzt ganz einfach im kopf der klasse auf die 2. zeile "implements interfacname" geschrieben. Wenn ich mir das aber nochmals genau überlege ist es so aber sicherlich nicht 100% UML konform (ich seh das meistens aber auch nicht sooo streng)


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jan 2008)

also implements ist ein extends mit einer gestrichelten linie
... moment ein beispiel....

aja hier http://www.informatik.uni-bonn.de/~peter/lehre/aufgabe4EinfuehrungUml0304.html

ps: mah 10 Tage zu spät 
<<< ist schlecht!!!!


----------

